
Startups Worry that Twitter and Facebook Are Blocking Their Way - iProject
http://www.technologyreview.com/news/428691/startups-worry-that-twitter-and-facebook-are/
======
Rhymenocerus
duh

------
sulife
What is this fluff piece doing here?

